# Pics of your magnaflow pls!



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Post pics of your Magnaflow exhaust!*

Hey! hope I have the right area.  Thought this was a good place to start if any.

I'm about to choose a Magnaflow for my '98 200sx se-r in a few days. just wondering if those who have one (any style) can post up a rear shot to see the style.

**PLEASE no comments such as "I should buy a "____", comparisons or saying that they suck. I can get a Magnaflow for cost, so this is definate.

I don't want anything larger then a 3" tip. Closest to stock as possible is my goal, however the dual 3" round tips are growing on me. and I want an oval muffler "body".

Anywho, please help me decide, 200sx's are too rare in canada to compare.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

i have the 3" double tips on mine... idk if the pic will help any because of the kit but there it is...


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> i have the 3" double tips on mine... idk if the pic will help any because of the kit but there it is...


^^ That's perfect, just gives me an idea on the size and how it sits/looks on the 200sx. Are those tips the "7 length? or the "4? they look good! Very clean, not too flashy.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


>


What size it that tip? Single looks better then I thought. Not as "bright" and "blingy". the muffler "body" is well hidden.


Common  I know there's more then two of you out there!


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

chucky200 said:


> What size it that tip? Single looks better then I thought. Not as "bright" and "blingy". the muffler "body" is well hidden.
> 
> 
> Common  I know there's more then two of you out there!


its 4 inch... model 14829, i'll take brighter pics sometime i think its the angle of the driveway. yea the shape of the rear bumper covers the muffler a lot... i wished the muffler would show more on the side but i think meinke who installed it didn't put it on straight and it looks angled like this










it really does look blingy... i try to polish the muffler even tho its winter hah !


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


>


OMG your rims are phat! :thumbup: 

Dang, this seriously is harder then I thought. Both styles are so unique!


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

chucky200 said:


> OMG your rims are phat! :thumbup:
> 
> Dang, this seriously is harder then I thought. Both styles are so unique!


LOL if you looked at my rims thread i was jus trying to get some opinions...

reason i got this one is cause it sounds sweet and looks very similiar to the greddy... heres a pic before install


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I just got the muffler jlee has a couple of days ago and it looks really nice. 

One thing that you might want to take under consideration is what type of rear bumper you have or are going to get.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> I just got the muffler jlee has a couple of days ago and it looks really nice.
> 
> One thing that you might want to take under consideration is what type of rear bumper you have or are going to get.


I have a stock '98 bumper, and it's staying that way  I've decided to go for the single tip b/c of the cut out that's in the bumper where the tip is. Dual tips wouldn't fit as well. I was wanting a 3" double wall tip, however the smallest size of the magnaflow is 4". I'm also wondering if I should go for the angle or not. I'm surprising not getting many pics on the forums, thought more ppl had magnaflows.

Decisions, decisions


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was just about to edit my post and add the thing about the 4" tip. A 4" tip should fit snug into the bumper.

I got my muffler off of Ebay from the seller performancepeddler for $90. Im pretty sure he can help you out when you decide to get a muffler. Just do a search for magnaflow and youll find one of his auctions. Here's his email: [email protected].

Good Luck.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> LOL if you looked at my rims thread i was jus trying to get some opinions...
> 
> reason i got this one is cause it sounds sweet and looks very similiar to the greddy... heres a pic before install


How loud is that? I was looking for something very similar and Magnaflow like yours for the spring. I was looking for something fairly quiet. 

Thanks


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Luckily I have a great hook up here in Canada for the muffer at cost. Thanks for the e-mail however, much appreciated!

I'm like 99% sure I'm going to go for the same one as you guys. Single, 4", dbl wal, angle cut.


----------

